# BÚZIOS, The Brazilian Saint-Tropez



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

70. Armação Beach

Búzios - RJ por Luiz Ipolito (PC), no Flickr


72. Azedinha Beach

Praia Azedinha - Búzios - RJ por Luiz Ipolito (PC), no Flickr


73. João Fernandes Beach

Joao Fernandes por N i c o_, no Flickr


74. View to Azedinha Beach

Praia Azedinha - Búzios - RJ por Luiz Ipolito (PC), no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New pics!

75. Geribá Beach

Praia de Geriba (Geriba Beach) por Gadget333, no Flickr


76. Downtown Búzios

Búzios por Christyam, no Flickr


77. Armação Beach

Búzios por Christyam, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

78. Armação Beach

Pier por Macam2010, no Flickr


79. Downtown Búzios

Férias 2010 RJ - Buzios por Marcio Bittencourt, no Flickr


80. Restaurant on Armação Beach

Férias 2010 RJ - Buzios por Marcio Bittencourt, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Other pictures from Búzios!

81. View

vista desde posada por mariajosecristof, no Flickr


82. View








http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn58/joseneto2008/100_1471.jpg


83. View

Búzios - View from my room por anaw99, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More pics!

84. View

Praia de João Fernandes - Búzios por bruna_domingues, no Flickr


85. Downtown Búzios

Fato raríssimo! - Búzios por Rctk caRIOca, no Flickr


86. Ferradurinha Beach

Ferradurinha beach, Arraial do Cabo por NunoCardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

87. João Fernandes Beach

Buzios 2012 por arraial2012, no Flickr


88. View

Buzios 2012 por arraial2012, no Flickr


89. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)

PLAYA DE ESTACIONAMIENTO por fotonato, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Buzios....:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ thanks for your comments


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New pics from Búzios!

90. Downtown Búzios

small, sophisticated town. búzios (rio, brazil) por /rsanc, no Flickr


91. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)

Buzios Brazil por Chris Breikss, no Flickr


92. Armação Beach

Buzios, Brazil por Brad Quaglino, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More Búzios!

93. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)

Orla Bardot por otubo, no Flickr


94. Downtown Búzios

cruzeiro fev 2008 029 por FabÃ*ola Almeida, no Flickr


95. Brava Beach

Chill Out por J U A C O, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

96. Downtown Búzios








http://i.imgur.com/AWDs5


97. Downtown Búzios








http://i.imgur.com/RVq0V


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

A little bit more of Búzios!

98. Coronado Beach Hotel








http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn58/joseneto2008/100_1404.jpg


99. Another hotel in Búzios








http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn58/joseneto2008/100_1405.jpg


100. João Fernandes Beach

Playa Joao Fernandes, Buzios por antonio garcia g, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Buzios


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, this thread is a wealth of pictures of this incredibly beautiful resort area!

Would love to visit Buzios soon someday...

Apparently, Armacao dos Buzios is where Brigitte Bardot fell in love in 1964 









source: http://www.buzios.travel/ServiciosTuristicos/Historia/imgs/history.jpg

Thanks, brazilian001.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ You're welcome 

Yes, in the summer of 1964 Brigitte Bardot visited the small town of Búzios with her boyfriend at the time, and there she stayed in other visits to Brazil. Since then, Búzios was ''discovered'' and became one of the most popular destinations of the Brazilian summer.

Thank you for your comment and the picture, I'm sure you'll love Búzios when you visit it someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

megacity30 said:


> Apparently, Armacao dos Buzios is where Brigitte Bardot fell in love in 1964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt knew that about Brigitte Bardot  more photos please...


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New pics!

101. Armação Beach








http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn58/joseneto2008/100_1473.jpg


102. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)








http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz131/mgleeson_bucket/SouthAmerica085.jpg


103. A street in Búzios

Camino a la Playa por anitavi, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

104. View

João Fernandes - Búzios - RJ por serebrenick, no Flickr


105. Downtown Búzios








http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn58/joseneto2008/100_1460.jpg


106. Downtown Búzios








http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn58/joseneto2008/100_1465.jpg


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More pictures!

106. João Fernandinho Beach

João Fernandinho por ~ Mari Cruz, no Flickr


107. Caravelas Beach

Praia de Caravelas por Buziosblog, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New pics!

108. João Fernandes Beach

Untitled por ☆ Noemi Melo ☆ ☾ ☆, no Flickr


109. Insólito Beach Lounge

insólito - búzios por christiane alberca, no Flickr


110. Downtown Búzios

Búzios MAR11 por Oliday_Pics, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More Búzios!

111. João Fernandes Beach

2011-02-10 (25) por mpirada, no Flickr


112. Downtown Búzios at night

Búzios... por Colecionador de Imagens, no Flickr


113. Downtown Búzios at night

un barlevard por juanpablob., no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ thanks for comment


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One more!

114. Armação Beach

5 Muelle de Buzios por Pato BA, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

115. Downtown Búzios

Búzios por luckytomato, no Flickr


116. Ferradura Beach

Ferradura beach, Buzios por Buzios Vacation Rental, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One more!

117. Downtown Búzios

Vacation Sunset por Heitor Cavalcanti de Albuquerque, no Flickr


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates...:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I love buzios


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Me too, Búzios is really amazing! Thank you all for the comments


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New ones!

118. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)

Búzios (Rio de Janeiro) por thalesrock, no Flickr


119. Downtown Búzios at night

Rua das Pedras 2 por joaofontoura, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More pics!

120. View

Praia da Ferradura por Buziosblog, no Flickr


121. Downtown Búzios at night

Rua da pedras Buzios-rj por vieira-rj, no Flickr


122. Downtown Búzios at night

Rua das pedras Buzios-rj por vieira-rj, no Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent! :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One more!

123. View

Casas Brancas por J U A C O, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New pics!

124. View

Praia Joao Fernadinho - Buzios por Mariano Nieva, no Flickr


125. Path to the beach

Buzios Pasaje entre la posada y centro viejo por di_pez, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New pic!

126. Azeda Beach

Praia da Azeda por sergiocastrofilho, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Buzios....


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

127. Azedinha Beach

Praia da Azedinha por sergiocastrofilho, no Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Great photos of Buzios it looks really nice - have tended to avoid going there because I thought it might be over touristy and way over crowded but I guess there must be times when it's a bit quieter. Good to see they have kept the character of the town and it's not littered with high rise glass and concrete boxes.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes it's true, in high season (November to March) the city is really crowded, but in other months you will find the city much more empty, which undoubtedly makes it much better. Fortunately the city has almost no buildings and retains much of the spirit of fishing village, which makes it even more special. Hope you come back soon to Búzios and that our city can provide you wonderful moments


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New ones!

128. Armação Beach

A. dos Búzios, RJ, Brasil por José Francisco V.C., no Flickr


129. Stores

tienda por Niniel, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One more!

130. Armação Beach

Buzios 2012 por arraial2012, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More Búzios!

131. João Fernandes Beach

Búzios - Janeiro de 2008 por Mara Cecília, no Flickr


----------



## SWN2011 (Jul 24, 2011)

this place is wonderful, looks like the paradise...


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

brazilian001 said:


> Yes it's true, in high season (November to March) the city is really crowded, but in other months you will find the city much more empty, which undoubtedly makes it much better. Fortunately the city has almost no buildings and retains much of the spirit of fishing village, which makes it even more special. Hope you come back soon to Búzios and that our city can provide you wonderful moments


Thanks for the advice. Yes I would like to visit and will go at the times you suggest.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ You're welcome. Hope you spend a wonderful time in Búzios


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One more!

132. View to Ferradura Beach








http://amsterdamcomlimao.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_74442-1024x682.jpg


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One pic more!

133. Downtown Búzios

.......DELÍCIAS....... por beteamodeo, no Flickr


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

P


brazilian001 said:


> More Búzios!
> 
> 131. João Fernandes Beach
> 
> Búzios - Janeiro de 2008 por Mara Cecília, no Flickr


This photo is from Buzios but this part isn t Brazil... It s Argentina...
I ve been in 2009 in Joao Fernandez and i feel like in Mar del Plata :lol:

Thanks for the photos Brazilian001!

Buzios is one of my favorite places in the world. And its beatifull all the year.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Yes it's really true :lol:

Argentinians are the foreign tourists who mostly visit Búzios, and many have business in the city, such as hotels and restaurants. But in João Fernandes is really impressive, they are the majority even comparing with Brazilians!

Glad you enjoyed our city. I hope you come back many times to Búzios. You are always welcome


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New!

134. View

Vista Mirante - Búzios por Fernando Xambre, no Flickr


135. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)

IMG_1791 por Pavlina20, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More Búzios!

136. View

Ferradura - Búzios por Fernando Xambre, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photo...:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More!

137. Boardwalk on Armação Beach (Orla Bardot)

búzios por _aluap, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

One more!

138. Downtown Búzios

Day 2 - Buzios por árticotropical, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

New!

139. Armação Beach

Búzios/RJ - Pier por danamtl, no Flickr


----------

